# Possible Valentines Day Storm



## I8URVTEC (Dec 5, 2005)

Scroll down the page until you see the first video...

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i like the people over at accuweather, they seem to be very funny and personable!!....

mother nature, will you be my valentine!??


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Henry*

I guess I'm not the only person to read Henry's Blog on a daily basic.

Ray Grimes


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

I feel like henry is my personal weather man. I read that blog the minute its posted


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Yea Henry is not afraid to stick his neck out and will take the blame if he is wrong. Elliot is a cool guy also.


----------



## 129 (Feb 15, 2005)

*AccuWeather fan*

I have just made my first visit to this web site. I loved it! I usually depend on NOAA weather, but was really impressed by this site. Looking forward to seeing more of it in the future!:salute:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

SHHHHH, you're going to jinx it! j/k. Seriously, I REALLY hope we get some snow soon, before I go away on vacation. With my luck we'll get 2' while I'm away :realmad:  ...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

MnM;366329 said:


> I feel like henry is my personal weather man. I read that blog the minute its posted


And I thought I was the only one, I guess there's others out there obsessed with the weather like me


----------



## mickman (Jan 24, 2001)

I will be checking that site out all the time now...thanks for the link. 
I'm starting to see alot of discussions about next week. 
but I always look forward to the Presidents Day weekends for the East coast.
There have been some dumpers...& I think we're alittle rusty plowing.....it's been soooooooooo-looooooooooonnnnnnnnngggggggg...Good luck!!


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Henry seems like a nice guy, but he has been wrong on every single storm this winter, at least as far as So. New England is concerned. I've been waiting for the Big Daddy he has been talking about for a month now. He bites too early on the big storms. I don't mind if he sticks his neck out, but calling for a big storm a week in advance isn't what I would do. The models simply change too much in that time period. In his defense though, even the NOAA guys have said on more than one occasion that this winter has been particuarly tough to forecast, that the models have not done a good job. All I'm saying is I'm sick of Henry getting my hopes up just to watch them go out to sea all the time. Sorry for the long post. J.


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

henry is for us guys out there trying to make a living off of the white stuff. he likes snow, hell evey time im on line i check his updates. and plan accordingly!


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

feel like henry is my personal weather man. I read that blog the minute its posted


same here


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Yea, Henry has been wrong for us in New England but he also lets us know that the models have been doing the cha cha all winter and he is right? I read his blog everyday the storms are on the models one day and then the next they disapear. He is always honest and sincere thoug and he wants the big storms like the rest of us!!!

Mak.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

Makplow,
I completely agree that he is honest and sincere. I wasn't trying to say that he was intentionally misleading us in any way. All I was trying to say was that he makes the call too early and says a snowstorm is coming, and then nothing. Maybe it's just because he's just as anxious as I am to get a big storm. I really hope he's right on this one next week too, although reading the NOAA discussions, they're already saying it's going out to sea again. Go figure, that's the story of the winter. J.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Your right J Looks like Henry called another one too soon and the valentine's day storm is going out too sea below us. It seems like everone in the country is getting snow except Mass, Conn , and R.I. :angry: 

Mak


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

I just read his latest entry, figures. We can't buy any snow around here. Just when you think about getting a good storm, nothin'. I think I'm moving to Oswego county NY. They could get a 100 inches by the time all this lake effect is over. That's crazy!! J.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I just saw Henry's latest report, he says there'll only be snow SOUTH of Maryland!:angry: [email protected]%N...I wonder if we'll EVER get any real snow in Northern, NJ! With my luck we'll probably get a blizzard while I'm away! :crying:


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

i think we should all load up and go to Oswego, Ny Hell there is enough snow ther for all of us make some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

i'm starting to worry if we don't get any snow cover soon the frost is going to drive in so deep that it ill be the end of April before it comes out so some of us can't get back to our summer work. There will be a ton of mud also. We will also get flooded with rain to complicate matters even more. Sorry too sound pessimistic but i'm worried?

Mak


----------



## I8URVTEC (Dec 5, 2005)

This weather is just insane. We have only gotten a total of 2-3" so far this year. I have a feeling people around here are going to be talking about this winter for years to come.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I8URVTEC;367189 said:


> I have a feeling people around here are going to be talking about this winter for years to come.


Yeah,

How much it SUCKED A**


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm not getting my hopes up but check out henry on accu weather he is on a rampage again. The weather pattern is changing the Southern branch and the northen branch of the jet steams are in position to make it favorible for huge storms to come up the east coast. I feel Hen might have something this time? He is excited as we are about getting snow. There is a potential for 3 huge storms the next 10 to 15 days. I'm going to try and remain optimistic anyway!!

Mak.


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

i saw Henrys stuff today and he's all tore up! WOW! If these three storms do what the models show, this season will be what they said it would be back in tha fall. nov, dec,jan below norm precip and above temps and feb, march above norm precip and way below norm temps! I'm doing the Snowdance here in Chocolate Town USA. cause my plow aint seen snow yet!!!!!:yow!:


----------

